# Milan area bike rental or day tour this weekend?



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm in Milan and "stuck" here for the weekend. Does anyone know of a place to rent a bike or a day tour for Saturday or Sunday?. I'm near the Duomo but willing to take a train anywhere within about 200 kilometers. Thanks


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Just get on a train to Stresa, a wonderful town on Lago Maggiore. I believe trains to Stresa depart from the Garibaldi station every hour. It takes about an hour to get there. When you get to the town, walk (don't bother taking a cab!) down to the waterfront. Get on one of the tourist ferries that ply the Boromean Islands. Wander around, eat lunch at a cafe, and be mellow. If you come across a bike rental, so be it. If you don't, you'll still enjoy yourself a bunch.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*rossignoli rents bikes...*

http://www.rossignoli.it/

check them out -- they can also tell you about some of the riding. I second the train option up to the lakes!

A+
Philippe


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Thanks!*



Mapei Roida said:


> Just get on a train to Stresa, a wonderful town on Lago Maggiore. I believe trains to Stresa depart from the Garibaldi station every hour. It takes about an hour to get there. When you get to the town, walk (don't bother taking a cab!) down to the waterfront. Get on one of the tourist ferries that ply the Boromean Islands. Wander around, eat lunch at a cafe, and be mellow. If you come across a bike rental, so be it. If you don't, you'll still enjoy yourself a bunch.


I plan to make this trip on Sunday. I hope the weather improves. It's been raining every day since I arrived Tuesday morning. I'll post a picture or two next week.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Milan, MI or Milan. OH*

nmnmnmnm


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

531. Hope you have a good time. I was in Stresa (and Milan) a couple years ago. I remember watching bicyclists (most of them in full kit and on Colnagos) cruising the lakefront, circumnavigating the lake. It looked absolutely idyllic. By the way, my Frommers Guide for Northern Italy says there is a bike rental place at the Stresa railroad station.


----------

